

Who do you follow on twitter that helps keep you informed? - oppositionradio

Who do you follow on twitter that helps keep you informed?
======
oppositionradio
me:

jowyang Scobleizer (duh) steverubel factoryjoe swardley gruber

for starters ... great stuff - other recommendations?

